

Nairobi Dev School - mindstab
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/nairobi-dev-school

======
ivovnenko
Look at this! This 19 year old Kenyan girl raised the funds to go to Hacker
School in NYC, and then couldn't get a tourist visa because they're afraid
that she's going to outstay her welcome. Agh! It makes my blood boil. Anyway,
instead of being disheartened, she's setting up a Hacker School in Nairobi.
What a badass! Here's where you give her money

